# Can someone ID this Ben Pearson bow?



## Ahaetulla (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm interested in this bow, but have no idea what it's worth... the guy says it's a 45# 28", and wants $60 for it.

First off, I am female... 5'6'', never shot a bow in my life.. want to get into archery (not interested in compound bows)... anyone think this bow would be OK for me?

And I guess my second question is.. is this thing worth 60 bucks?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Ahaetulla (Jun 1, 2010)

I guess a link to the ad would help 

http://dayton.craigslist.org/spo/1770105226.html


----------

